# Trainings-Wochenende Felsenmeer 2004



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (24. Januar 2004)

Also letztes Jahr wars ja endgeil, das Forumstreffen im berühmt, berüchtigten Felsenmeer im Odenwald.

Also wer hätte Bock zu kommen?
Wann wärs euch am liebsten?

Mir wärs am liebsten irgenwann zwischen dem 3.4.-18.4.(da habsch nämlich ferien )

Also Leuttezz wie siehts aus????????

Max


----------



## aramis (24. Januar 2004)

Sachsen
08.04. - 16.04

Sachsen-Anhalt
05.04. - 08.04 (bissl der Zonk für´n Matze)

Brandenburg
07.04. - 16.04

Also, macht euch mal´n Kopp. Weiß nicht, wer noch Lust hat, zu kommen. Ich bin dafür, dass sich die Ossis diesemal um was ordentliches für die Übernachtung kümmern. Das Campen war zwar saugeil, aber wenn ich an die allabendliche Kaltwasser-Dusche zurückdenke, zieht sich mir alles ganz feste zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias,wandel (24. Januar 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> zieht sich mir alles ganz feste zusammen.



      ...mensch ara das ist doch ne KNEIPP-KUR gewesen...
dat härtet dich ab  

wie weit isn eigentlich das felsenmeer von leipzig oder dresden entfernt???
und wie schauts mit übernachtung aus...
auf alle fälle habsch echt bock mitzukommen, vielleicht kommen ja noch fabi und jens L. mit...


----------



## Trialmatze (24. Januar 2004)

Is ja ma wieder typisch...nicht nur das wie das ver****teste Schulsystem haben...nein...wir bekommen noch net mal ordentlich lange FERIEN      ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## aramis (24. Januar 2004)

Oh man, wenn ich ans Felsenmeer denke, werden an meinem Hirnstamm, beim limbischen System ganz krasse Gefühlsreaktionen ausgelöst. Darauf folgte ne total fieße Adrenalin- und Endorphinausschüttung und der Botenstoff Dopamin wird freigesetzt. Der Reiz wird an das Sakralmark weitergeleitet, mein Blutdruck schnellt in die Höhe und der Testosteronspiegel steigt um 100%. Das ganze wird begleitet von einem erhöhtem Herzrythmus und eigenartigen Muskelkontraktionen.

Das bedeutet im Klartext: Ich muss da unbedingt wieder hin!  

http://methodus.mine.nu/trialmania/X/Bilder/[email protected]@2003-04-18/Bild0780.jpg

http://methodus.mine.nu/trialmania/X/Bilder/[email protected]@2003-04-18/Bild0832.jpg

http://methodus.mine.nu/trialmania/X/Bilder/[email protected]@2003-04-18/Bild0857.jpg

http://methodus.mine.nu/trialmania/X/Bilder/[email protected]@2003-04-18/Bild0839.jpg

http://methodus.mine.nu/trialmania/X/Bilder/[email protected]@2003-04-18/Bild0819.jpg

http://methodus.mine.nu/trialmania/X/Bilder/[email protected]@2003-04-18/Bild0846.jpg


----------



## aramis (24. Januar 2004)

matthias schrieb:
			
		

> ...mensch ara das ist doch ne KNEIPP-KUR gewesen...
> dat härtet dich ab
> 
> wie weit isn eigentlich das felsenmeer von leipzig oder dresden entfernt???
> ...



Das Felsenmeer liegt irgendwo in Südhessen. Is also durchaus ein ganz schönes Stückchen Weg bis dahin. Am besten wäre so ein Jugendherbergendingens. Letztes Jahr haben wir das alles bissl kurzfristig gemacht. Man könnte ja noch mal den alten Thread rauskramen. Der Fabian hatte da paar gute Sachen gepostet.


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (24. Januar 2004)

Also ich hab mich mal auf die Suche nach dem Thread gemacht und meine ihn auch gefunden zu haben

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=51226&highlight=Felsenmeer


----------



## Reini (24. Januar 2004)

hmm
da hob i jo a ferien 
kann mir jemand ca sagen wo des ist, und wie weit ca von der ösigrenze weg ?


----------



## tobsen (24. Januar 2004)

Reini schrieb:
			
		

> hmm
> da hob i jo a ferien
> kann mir jemand ca sagen wo des ist, und wie weit ca von der ösigrenze weg ?



von wien aus dürften des gut und gerne 800 km sein...


----------



## Reini (24. Januar 2004)

puh
doch a bissl mehr
wollts ihr ned weiter unten trialen ?
münchen oder so ?


----------



## biketrialer (24. Januar 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> Also letztes Jahr wars ja endgeil, das Forumstreffen im berühmt, berüchtigten Felsenmeer im Odenwald.
> 
> Also wer hätte Bock zu kommen?
> Wann wärs euch am liebsten?
> ...



na dann....   
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPalmer (24. Januar 2004)

@reini: des is gar ned so schlimm! i wor einmal oabeitn im Odenwald; mitn Zug bin i ca. 5-6 Stunden von Innsbruck aus gefahren... wennst willst können mir jo gemeinsam hindüsen;

es gibt dort eigentlich ziemlich günstige Ferienwohnungen: dort wo i war wars echt fast luxoriös und i hob pro Tog ca. 20 DM gezahlt(wir waren zu fünft in einer mit 3 Schlafzimmern).


----------



## aramis (24. Januar 2004)

wimmeretz schrieb:
			
		

> @reini: des is gar ned so schlimm! i wor einmal oabeitn im Odenwald; mitn Zug bin i ca. 5-6 Stunden von Innsbruck aus gefahren... wennst willst können mir jo gemeinsam hindüsen;
> 
> es gibt dort eigentlich ziemlich günstige Ferienwohnungen: dort wo i war wars echt fast luxoriös und i hob pro Tog ca. 20 DM gezahlt(wir waren zu fünft in einer mit 3 Schlafzimmern).



In der Nähe vom Felsenmeer??? Na, da gib mal büdde ne Teflonnummer oder so...


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (24. Januar 2004)

Naja vom 1. bis zum 11.04. bin ich in Kroatien, da ist es bissl schlecht mit Felsenmeer.... ich hoffe aber das im Sommer wieder was geht.... und dann mit allen Dresdner CHAOTEN  (Uwe,Seeb...)


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (24. Januar 2004)

ajo, ich hab extra mal früh das hier reingetsellt, damit man das besser planen kann.................

Ich werde mal fabian(odenwald local) fragen wegen Unterkunft..........
Termin könne mä ja immer noch fest legen.......
@alle, die noch net da waren: es lohnt sich ohne scheißß, das felsenmeer ist echt das trial el dorado...........zu geil...........

Max


----------



## gonzo_trial (25. Januar 2004)

Hi

ich denke diesesmal bin ich mit dabei!

Ronny


----------



## biker ben (25. März 2004)

hi da ja schon lange nix mehr gesprochen wurde wollte ich mal fragen wie es dieses jahr ausschaut?
mein kumpel und ich würden evtl auch kommen wenn der termin passt, muss halt schauen wies mit der arbeit klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (28. März 2004)

hat jemand lust und zeit am osterwochenende ins felsenmeer zu kommen. 
ich werd wahrscheinlich da sein und noch jemand mitbringen...nähere infos folgen


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (28. März 2004)

komme auch...........


----------



## Schlingsi (28. März 2004)

kann bitte jemand nochmal sagen wo das felsenmeer ist!?

danke...


----------



## tommytrialer (28. März 2004)

das felsenmeer is 50 km südlich von frankfurt.


----------



## Schlingsi (28. März 2004)

hmm...nichts für ungut, aber so find ich das net!    haste vielleicht ne plz oder den ort?!

danke...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (28. März 2004)

@schlingsi: ich sag dir morgen wie der Ort heisst und die PLZ...........


----------



## Schlingsi (28. März 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> @schlingsi: ich sag dir morgen wie der Ort heisst und die PLZ...........




thx nä!


----------



## mtb-trialer (28. März 2004)

Gibs da in der nähe nen bahnhof???


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (29. März 2004)

@TrialsMax

Schreib doch Plz und Ort hier rein, dann wissen es auch alle anderen unwissenden.


----------



## Scrat (29. März 2004)

Ralf Stofer schrieb:
			
		

> @TrialsMax
> 
> Schreib doch Plz und Ort hier rein, dann wissen es auch alle anderen unwissenden.



Also, der nächste Ort ist D 64686 Lautertal Reichenbach, die nächste Bahnstation ist Bensheim.

Von Bensheim Bahnhof bis zum Felsenmeer dürften es so ca. 8,5 km sein.

Servus, Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (29. März 2004)

danke! 

das sind so 296 km von aachen aus. das könnte man sich ja mal überlegen...


----------



## tommytrialer (29. März 2004)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> danke!
> 
> das sind so 296 km von aachen aus. das könnte man sich ja mal überlegen...


----------



## tommytrialer (29. März 2004)

wenn jemand per bahn kommen will das ist auch möglich...weil auf dem weg zum felsenmeer fahr ich durch bensheim durch und könnte denjenigen dann mitnehmen


----------



## biketrialer (29. März 2004)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand lust und zeit am osterwochenende ins felsenmeer zu kommen.
> ich werd wahrscheinlich da sein und noch jemand mitbringen...nähere infos folgen



wenn ich alle ostereier gefunden hab, dann schau i8ch ma vorbei!  
toto


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (29. März 2004)

Mr. Trial schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich alle ostereier gefunden hab, dann schau i8ch ma vorbei!
> toto


das will ich aber auch schwer hoffen


----------



## Scrat (30. März 2004)

Hi,

wann ist denn jetzt das Treffen?

Von Karfreitag bis Ostersonntag? Oder nur Sonntags?

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (30. März 2004)

ich kann nur ein tag. wann weiß ich noch nicht


----------



## tommytrialer (30. März 2004)

sorry ich war unter meinem bruder seinem account.

ich meine nätürlich ich kann nur einen tag.


----------



## biker ben (30. März 2004)

wenn ich fahr werd ich fr-so nachmittag da sein. muss aber erst schon schauen wie es mit meinem bus klappt den ich diesem sams höchst wahrscheinlich bekomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (31. März 2004)

Also ich wollt jetzt nochmal fragen.....
Wann genau wolln wir da hin? 
Wie lange?
Wie viele?
Wo schlafen?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (2. April 2004)

hey jungenz wasn jetzt wolln wir den stattfinden lazzzen??
ich wer ma fabe anrufen, wegen übanachetn.


----------



## Scrat (7. April 2004)

Hi,

gibt's jetzt noch was neues zum Thema Felsenmeer?

Wetterbericht sieht ja halbwegs brauchbar aus...

Servus, Thomas


----------



## tommytrialer (8. April 2004)

so wie es aussieht kommen marco hösel und ich am montag ins felsenmeer.
uhrzeit und so folgt alles am freitag wenn ich nochmal mit ihm geredet hab.


----------



## mtb-trialer (8. April 2004)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> so wie es aussieht kommen marco hösel und ich am montag ins felsenmeer.
> uhrzeit und so folgt alles am freitag wenn ich nochmal mit ihm geredet hab.


na! das ist doch ne ansage! nur montag oder länger? könntest du mich dann mit deinem auto da an dem kleinem bahnhof abholen??

gruß......henrik


----------



## biketrialer (8. April 2004)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> so wie es aussieht kommen marco hösel und ich am montag ins felsenmeer.
> uhrzeit und so folgt alles am freitag wenn ich nochmal mit ihm geredet hab.



ich kann aber erst montag ab 13 uhr da sein, muss morgens die osternester plündern   
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (8. April 2004)

so wies aussieht werden wir auch erst gegen mittag kommen.

henrik willst du wirklich kommen?
problem is nur mein auto is voll weil meine mum und mein bruder noch mitgehen. die wollen bissl wandern. die frage wär ob toto noch platz hätte

und toto sind in "Frankfurt" die Handynetze ausgefallen oder was? hab gestern abend 100000000 mal probiert dich anzurufen.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (8. April 2004)

@tommy: kommt ihr jetzt doch? Da Claudio nicht da ist hätten wir nochn platz frei, wäre halt dann etwas eng.   Kommt ihr nur montag oder auch Sonntag?
@henrik: Wenn du kommst, kommst du nur am Montag, oder schon am Sonntag oder wie machen wir das?
@toto: Im Notfall müssen wir halt allemann beide Räder rausmachen, muss halt auch mal gehen.


----------



## biketrialer (8. April 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> @tommy: kommt ihr jetzt doch? Da Claudio nicht da ist hätten wir nochn platz frei, wäre halt dann etwas eng.   Kommt ihr nur montag oder auch Sonntag?
> @henrik: Wenn du kommst, kommst du nur am Montag, oder schon am Sonntag oder wie machen wir das?
> @toto: Im Notfall müssen wir halt allemann beide Räder rausmachen, muss halt auch mal gehen.



@tommy: handy hatte ich aus, ich geb dir ma meine festnetz nummer per pm!
@max: wenn claudio net mitkommt  können wir noch einen mitnehmen, zur not wir halt max und sein 24" aufs dach gebunden  
toto


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (8. April 2004)

Mr. Trial schrieb:
			
		

> zur not wir halt max und sein 24" aufs dach gebunden  toto



 genau


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (8. April 2004)

ich komm auch kann euch aber leider nur zuschauen   hab mir den fuß gebrochen 
werd vieleicht ein bisschen Filmen


----------



## ChrisKing (8. April 2004)

also wetter soll ja ganz passabel werden, ich denk dann werd ich mim Tobsen auch kommen. Montags


----------



## gonzo_trial (8. April 2004)

Hach wenn die Spritpreise im Moment nicht so hoch wären bzw. wenn das nicht so weit weg wäre...

Matze, Aramis, geht über Ostern irgendwas, irgendwo Trialen!?


----------



## tommytrialer (8. April 2004)

Achtung terminänderung

die trainingssession im felsenmeer findet doch schon am sonntag den 11 April statt. musste es verlegen weil etwas dringendes dazwischen gekommen ist.


also SONNTAG
ich hoffe ihr könnts euch trotzdem einrichten.


wie siehts mit uhrzeit aus. ich würde so um 13:00 Uhr am unteren parkplatz am felsenmmeer sagen?


----------



## mtb-trialer (8. April 2004)

@ max

komme dann am sonntag! wenn das wetter gut ist!

13 uhr find ich nen bissl spät oder?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (8. April 2004)

@henrik: nur am Sonntag?, weil so ne lange zugfahrt, wegen einem tag, ich weiß net, naja mussu wissen........ wieso, wann wilstn du kommen?
@tommy: wieso unten, oben ist doch viel geiler!
unten is doch wixe..........
Ruf mal den Lorenz an!!!!!

Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (8. April 2004)

nein unten...weil wir sind  20". wenn wir mim hösel hochgehen is der enttäuscht. weil ich hab ihm von unten erzählt

außerdem haben die weltmeister von früher auch unten trainiert. die haben sich immer von unten nach oben gearbeitet.


----------



## biketrialer (8. April 2004)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> Achtung terminänderung
> 
> die trainingssession im felsenmeer findet doch schon am sonntag den 11 April statt. musste es verlegen weil etwas dringendes dazwischen gekommen ist.
> 
> ...



geht klar onkel tom!  
toto


----------



## Scrat (8. April 2004)

Hi,

also so wie's im Moment aussieht, komme ich auf jeden Fall und Joachim so zu, hmmm, 95%.

Wir sind wahrscheinlich auch 'n bissl früher da.

Servus, Thomas


----------



## biketrialer (8. April 2004)

voll das terminchaos hier...........................zzzzzzzzhhhhhhhhhh
da brauch ich jetzt erstma en bier  
toto


----------



## mtb-trialer (8. April 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> @henrik: nur am Sonntag?, weil so ne lange zugfahrt, wegen einem tag, ich weiß net, naja mussu wissen........ wieso, wann wilstn du kommen?
> @tommy: wieso unten, oben ist doch viel geiler!
> unten is doch wixe..........
> Ruf mal den Lorenz an!!!!!
> ...


Ja....würde schon gern länger. Aber wo schlafen?


----------



## sebi-online88 (8. April 2004)

Hi Jungs,

wollte fragen ob ihr auch Bilder habt von eurem geilen Felsenmeer. Würde mich ja echt mal jucken wie es da so aussieht. Wie bei den Koxxdays? Hab leider was am Fuss sonst würde ich gerne mal durch kommen.


----------



## biketrialer (8. April 2004)

http://home.t-online.de/home/konrad.stein/felsen.htm

guckst du!
toto


----------



## biketrialer (8. April 2004)

mir fällt gerad ein das parken unten geld kostet, ausserdem is ostern und gutes wetter das bedeutet das es voll sein wird ohne ende und hunderte leute und kinder!! überall zwischen den steine rumspringen werden..........das heist ruckzuck hat ma drei, vier kidis in den speichen hängen......  
ich würd trotzdem oben vorschlagen weil es da wesentlich leerer is!!!  
toto


----------



## tommytrialer (8. April 2004)

das mit den kindern weiß ich auch.
aber oben naja, da müssen wir nen ganzes stück runterfahren, das da was geht.

oder nochmal plan b wir fahren samstags oder dienstags da is kein feiertag. also wie siehts aus?

ich fände verlegen blöd weil da nicht alle kommen könnten.


also was meint ihr? noch können wirs problemlos verschieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (8. April 2004)

Das Teil ist ja der Hammer was ich so auf den Photos gesehen habe. Nicht schlecht!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (8. April 2004)

NIX Verlegen, wenn man unten fährt isses gar nicht so voll, es kommen halt man´chmal so Gruppen voN Families vorbei, belassen wir es bei Sonntag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!außerdem kommen die einer größeren Gruppe gar nicht erst zu nahe.
Ich bin für Sonntag 13Uhr.

@henrik: wenns dir nix ausmacht auf einer alten versifften Schlafcouch zu pennen, kannste gern bei mir schlafen..............muss aba nochma parents fragen, weil wir da renovieren wollen.


----------



## biketrialer (8. April 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> @henrik: wenns dir nix ausmacht auf einer alten versifften Schlafcouch zu pennen, kannste gern bei mir schlafen..............



max da würd ich ja lieber im nicht alkoholisierten zustand mit der blonden ausm pub pennen............  , bevor ich deine couch nehmen würd!  

@tommy: dann fahrn wir halt sonntag, aber das wird krass an leuten sagt nich das ich euch net gewarnt hab..............vergesst net nen messer um die reste von den kindern von den reifen kratzen zu können  
toto


----------



## mtb-trialer (8. April 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> @henrik: wenns dir nix ausmacht auf einer alten versifften Schlafcouch zu pennen, kannste gern bei mir schlafen..............muss aba nochma parents fragen, weil wir da renovieren wollen.


Boah......muss glaube ich nicht sein.   
Wo schlafen denn die anderen? Oder bleibt ihr nur ein tag?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (8. April 2004)

die anderen kommen nicht von so weit her und bleiben nur einen tag.
@henrik: hab dir ne pm geschrieben.


----------



## tommytrialer (8. April 2004)

also ich fahr die 60km am sonntag hin und zurück. der hösel genauso, der nächtigt nämlich in schatthausen

chris tobi? wie siehts mit sonntag aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (8. April 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> @henrik: hab dir ne pm geschrieben.


hab nichts bekommen!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (8. April 2004)

mussu nochma gugge


----------



## ChrisKing (8. April 2004)

also Montag wär mir ja lieber gewesen, weils dann noch nen tag abgetrocknet is. Hab kein Bock auf ne Schlammschlacht..Aber wenn eh alle sonntag fahren, dann gehts wohl nich anders. Ich bin übrigens auch für oben, unten is derb ******** zum fahren, gibt kaum was wo man tippen kann o.ä. N stündchen oder so is schon ok, aber ich will dann schon hauptsächlich oben fahren, wenn ich schon ma da bin.


----------



## tommytrialer (8. April 2004)

naja wo wir fahren müssen wir doch mal schauen.

vielleicht bekommen wir das irgendwie hin


----------



## matthias,wandel (9. April 2004)

macht aba wenigstens soviele pics wie möglich...oder halt vids....     ,dann ham auch die was davon,die nicht dabei sein können


----------



## biketrialer (9. April 2004)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> naja wo wir fahren müssen wir doch mal schauen.
> 
> vielleicht bekommen wir das irgendwie hin



vielleicht ham wir ja glück und es is gar net so voll  , unten hätt ich aber schon ma bock wieder zu fahren war ich schon total lang net mehr, wenn ich ma ehrlich bin, weil irgendwie immer nur oben is auch langweillig........ich bin flexibel ich kann überall fahren


----------



## tommytrialer (9. April 2004)

meine cam is auf jeden fall dabei nur die frage wer filmt steht noch offen. weil eigentlich wollte ich auch fahren.

scrat wie siehts aus hättest du lust nen halbes stündchen zu filmen?


----------



## tommytrialer (10. April 2004)

also es bleibt bei sonntag 13 uhr parkplatz unten am felsenmeer!!!!!!!!!!!

noch mal verbindlich für alle


----------



## Scrat (10. April 2004)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> meine cam is auf jeden fall dabei nur die frage wer filmt steht noch offen. weil eigentlich wollte ich auch fahren.
> 
> scrat wie siehts aus hättest du lust nen halbes stündchen zu filmen?



Ich kann's mal versuchen, aber ich hab so'n Ding noch nie in der Hand gehabt (obwohl ich eh drüber nachdenke, mir auch 'ne Cam zu holen).

Mal sehen, was rauskommt 

Servus, Thomas

BTW: Kann mir jemand 'n Ceranfeld mitbringen? Ich hab gerade einen Schraubenzieher drin versenkt


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (11. April 2004)

so daheim

ich bin so tot(o) ;-)
war auf jeden fall geil und nen kleines video gibts auch leider nur ca 10 min.

o man ******* falscher nick...der vom bruder naja s leben geht weiter

gruß tommy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (11. April 2004)

tommy, schick mir ma ne cd mit dem vid! ich schick dir ma meine private adresse per pm!
war richtig geil mim hoesel heute!
wir sehen uns spätestens am 24.5. in hornberg!
toto


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. April 2004)

jo war echt ma cool, der Hösel is schon n krasser Fahrer. was der so alles gerobbt hat.............. 
Und sonst wars auch gut.


----------



## matthias,wandel (11. April 2004)

@tommytrialer: kannst ja das vid bei eenoge.... hochladen , damit sich alle des saugen können.....


----------



## Hanxs (11. April 2004)

> @tommytrialer: kannst ja das vid bei eenoge.... hochladen , damit sich alle des saugen können.....



Ja das wäre echt fein! Denn ich denk mal das das viele gern sehen möchten.


----------



## tobsen (11. April 2004)

maaaa, so a schei§§e...   

wir waren fast da, dann kackt die lichtmaschine ab...
dann hamma n ADAC gerufen und beschlossen, die heimreise anzutreten, bevor wir im dunken ohne licht auf der autobahn fahren müssen  

des waren dann also insgesamt 6,5 std auf der autobahn   

ich hätt so bock auf felsenmeer gehabt, des gibt s garnich...  dreckskarre

ne echte schei$$e...


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (12. April 2004)

also video is fertig und online
link siehe new vid thread


----------



## konrad (12. April 2004)

watt hüpft denn der M. Hösel da rum-is der hier auch im forum?;-)


----------

